# Low cost mod to double the capacity of your HOBs in shrimp tanks



## randy

Low cost mod to HOBs:

I was asked to post pictures of my "low cost" HOB mod in a different forum, well, not really touching the HOBs at all but basically turn 1 HOB into 2 and more. Thought folks on this forum may like to see it too.

First, get the utensil holder from your local dollar store. They look like this, you may find different types but what you want are 1. right size. 2. with holes on the side/back (or you can drill you own). 3. with very good suction cups (the one I have, it's so hard to get it off once it's on).

I put it on top of a AC 20 for size reference.









Then, line the inside with filter floss to block the holes you don't want water to flow through. This way, you can change the direction of the water flow. I find this very helpful. With HOBs like AC, the water tends to go down instead of on the surface and that can blow the plants and shrimp around.

















After that, add your favorite filter media. I use Seachem Matrix, it's much cheaper buying in bulk. IIRC, I pay less than $40 for 4 liters. And then, place it in the tank directly under the HOB. And you're done.

















The benefits of this mod:
1. Increase the amount of biomedia.
2. Direct the water flow however you like.
3. Create space for moss or other plants. (I don't have it the pic but you can attach moss on the outside of the utensil holders).

Also, on a side note. You can find a lot of goodies at dollar store. I mean, you can get stuff like gush glass plant holder for $40 from LFS or something from dollar stores for < $2 to get something that works the same.
Here, the soap holder -- $1, the clay plant pot base 3 for $1.









The one in the picture isn't planted yet as I was just making it to take a pic. Here is one that has pellia attached.









These soap holders are a cheap way to add real estate in your shrimp tanks, and because it's up in the water, plants grow better because they're closer to the light source. The clear ones look better. You can also attached moss directly on it to create a "garden in the sky".


----------



## Ciddian

that is sooo smart! thank you for sharing!


----------



## Scotmando

Excellent idea? On both!


----------



## coldmantis

I did this long time ago, but I eventually stopped, the suction cups won't stay put and I had many of the exact same one your using also from the dollar store.


----------



## solarz

coldmantis said:


> I did this long time ago, but I eventually stopped, the suction cups won't stay put and I had many of the exact same one your using also from the dollar store.


Yes, I've used that thing before, and the suction cups would always fall loose.


----------



## randy

I was worried about the suction cups not living up to the job. So far so good although it's only been 2 to 3 months. When they fail, I'll try either make a hanger to hang them on the side of the tank or try better suction cups.

Actually, I even thought about silicon glue a small piece of acrylic or glass to support the hanger in place but tanks were filled with water cycling and I was too lazy. Definitely will try that in new tanks.

Also have other idea and experimenting now. Trying to make my own deNitrate reactor, will share when I'm done and have the test result.


----------



## Fishfur

That is the coolest idea ! I was in the Pacific Mall awhile back. Not exactly a dollar store, but one store with kitchen stuff had a clothes drying kit. The rope I will probably use to tie up staked plants, but the clothes pins were made entirely of plastic. No metal to rust or corrode and they work very well. I've used them to hold air tubing in place, to clip a covering on a breeder net box and tied a suction cup to one and used it to hold pieces of spinach or other greens onto the tank sides. They're white, I wish they were clear, but they work extremely well and the whole kit cost little more than one of those purpose made veggie clips from lfs.

I also use dollar store decorator glass pebbles inside my interior corner filters to weigh them down. I got clear ones because they don't show. Easy to clean, non reactive with water, unlike many of the pebbles I originally used.


----------



## coldmantis

randy said:


> I was worried about the suction cups not living up to the job. So far so good although it's only been 2 to 3 months. When they fail, I'll try either make a hanger to hang them on the side of the tank or try better suction cups.
> 
> Actually, I even thought about silicon glue a small piece of acrylic or glass to support the hanger in place but tanks were filled with water cycling and I was too lazy. Definitely will try that in new tanks.
> 
> Also have other idea and experimenting now. Trying to make my own deNitrate reactor, will share when I'm done and have the test result.


2-3 months?? mine would stay on for 2 days if I'm lucky lol


----------



## gofigure

if suction cups fails:

S hangers (shower curtain)









image from www

you might find it on a dollar store too or something similar...


----------



## bigfishy

or you can use these media, just cut them up! aprox 6" x 2" ( l x w )

great for housing bacteria! 

$3.50 a piece


----------



## randy

bigfishy said:


> or you can use these media, just cut them up! aprox 6" x 2" ( l x w )
> 
> great for housing bacteria!
> 
> $3.50 a piece


Hi bigfishy, what is that thing in the picture? It's not exactly dollar store price if it's $3.50 for 6"x2", not much cheaper than what's made to be filter media?


----------



## randy

coldmantis said:


> 2-3 months?? mine would stay on for 2 days if I'm lucky lol


I have about 10 of those in the pic from Dollaramas. I was using it to tie moss on the outside and I used the inside for temporary storage for extra moss I have. These weigh nearly nothing so I haven't had an issue for months.

Okay, here is another thing I use it for. I have MJ400 and 600 in some of my shrimp tanks to drive UGF. The current is way too strong for shrimps. So what I do is direct the water right at these holder, that reduces the flow to my like. And what's even better is you create this turbine effect inside of the holder, it's great to put newly broken moss ball in there to shape them up.

The ones I used to hold matrix are in serves for weeks and they are still strong. I have to do it really hard to move them, so I just move them upward until they reach the rim of the tank if I need to remove them to clean or tie moss on them (only work for rimless though).


----------



## Egonsgirl

Hey Randy, great ideas!!! You got some nice looking pellia too!!!


----------



## randy

Egonsgirl said:


> Hey Randy, great ideas!!! You got some nice looking pellia too!!!


Thanks. First time someone saying my plants look good ;-)


----------



## Fishfur

But what ARE those things ? I've never seen anything like that before. What section of Dollarama do I look in to find them, whatever they are ? I'd love to find something to make my larger moss ball look good again, and shape some small ones

Btw, I have a Koralia nano pump for circulation in my 30 G. All the shrimp seem to like the water flow.I see them all bunching up in the corner where the pump output hits the tank wall, going up, down, all around, and also picking at the tank wall for tidbits from the biofilm. Not just the Ghosts and Whiskers, but the Snowballs as well. They seem to quite like it, though I was concerned at first that it was too strong for them. They can certainly get out of it if they want to, and there's plenty of spots where it's quiet if they don't want to swim against the flow.


----------



## bigfishy

randy said:


> Hi bigfishy, what is that thing in the picture? It's not exactly dollar store price if it's $3.50 for 6"x2", not much cheaper than what's made to be filter media?


It's a type of bacteria housing media. They have incredible surface volume and it is used in sump for large tanks.

I think 1 stick is as good as 1lb of bio max

these ones 

http://www.arowanaclub.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=2509&highlight=bacteria+media (page 2-3 for description)


----------



## randy

Interesting... I wonder how to prove their claim of 1 stick = 1lb of other bio media. And it's not cheap so I'll stick with matrix I use in all my filters for now. If you have some extra to part with I wouldn't mind buying a few to try.



bigfishy said:


> It's a type of bacteria housing media. They have incredible surface volume and it is used in sump for large tanks.
> 
> I think 1 stick is as good as 1lb of bio max
> 
> these ones
> 
> http://www.arowanaclub.ca/forums/showthread.php?t=2509&highlight=bacteria+media (page 2-3 for description)


----------



## bettaforu

you can also make your own sponge filters too. I bought the biggest box of FLUVAL media sponge and cut that in two, glued it to a tile. I then used one of those holders from the dollar store that you get for a toothbrush for taking on vacation with (it comes in two sections that fit together to keep your brush clean)

I cut a hole into the sponge media (this fluval type has a honeycomb look to it) and then punched holes up the sides of the plastic toothbrush container and put that down inside the sponge and then added an airstone to the inside of this tube.....wallah, homemade great sponge filters!

Been using those clay dishes for well over a year to feed my shrimps off, better than the glass ones that are being sold by some people and cheaper....95cents each at any garden centre.

I also use the dollar store favor bags (little net things with drawstrings for party favors/wedding favors) and put peat moss inside them and hang them inside my tanks via a paperclip held onto the glass top, the bags will eventually sink and you can move them around the tank as you want....my shrimps hang on the bags and eat the peat moss through the netting!


----------



## randy

Fishfur said:


> But what ARE those things ? I've never seen anything like that before. What section of Dollarama do I look in to find them, whatever they are ? I'd love to find something to make my larger moss ball look good again, and shape some small ones
> 
> Btw, I have a Koralia nano pump for circulation in my 30 G. All the shrimp seem to like the water flow.I see them all bunching up in the corner where the pump output hits the tank wall, going up, down, all around, and also picking at the tank wall for tidbits from the biofilm. Not just the Ghosts and Whiskers, but the Snowballs as well. They seem to quite like it, though I was concerned at first that it was too strong for them. They can certainly get out of it if they want to, and there's plenty of spots where it's quiet if they don't want to swim against the flow.


Fishfur, the utensil holders can be found in the kitchen section near the turkey basters. They are usually hung on the wall, not in the shelves. The ceramic/clay pot are in the garden section, they usually have two sections for pots one for plastic one for ceramic ones. The smaller ones are three per set and medium two per set, and $1 per set.

For your comment about shrimps like current. I am not too sure about that. My opinion is that they don't like to be blown around by current, when you see them fighting or playing in the current they might just be trying to find a way out of the current. But that's just my opinion. If your shrimps get ample food then it's okay, otherwise they are wasting energy in swimming that otherwise can be use to grow.


----------

